
Show HN: 500 Mile Email – A curated list of absurd software bug stories - hmhrex
https://500mile.email/
======
hmhrex
I keep seeing this amazing story posted every 6-12 months and I keep thinking
that it would be nice to have a curated list of similar sites, so I built this
over the past few days.

Tech used: Lektor, Bulma, Netlify

